# PIB first shanty on the ice



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

I took this pic 4:00 this afternoon from the ice ramp on the west shore. 5 inches and building. Ice to the horizon in all directions. Best start we’ve had in years. Spirits are high and I suspect we’ll be in business by next weekend Good luck


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Somebody always has to first.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey, I know that guy. lol. The ice sure looks a lot better than it did last year.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

As a mainlander, this gets me excited! Let's hope this trend continues!


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thats best news ive heard all week!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

KaGee said:


> Somebody always has to first.


.... The second mouse always gets the cheese…


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

How are people doing out there? Catching fish?


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

My guess is that if you try to go out of Catawba in the morning the parking lot will be full by 5 a.m.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

"chillin" said:


> My guess is that if you try to go out of Catawba in the morning the parking lot will be full by 5 a.m.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the biggest joke in ohio access points are few and far between !!!I wish Ohio would figure something out Saginaw bay has 10-15 access points that I know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Haven't fished up there for at least 20 yrs, but we used to park by the miller ferry dock and walk out. Caught plenty of fish between PIB and the mainland. Don't know what it is like now!!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

KPI said:


> This is the biggest joke in ohio access points are few and far between !!!I wish Ohio would figure something out Saginaw bay has 10-15 access points that I know
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a sad and unfortunate truth! When the Western Basin becomes unquestionably safe for ice travel the traffic at Magee, one of the few sizable access sites for instance, backs up from the shore to Route 2 by 6 am. Only a fraction of the folks that wish to access the ice even get an opportunity. I have never been shut out of ice access on a Michigan lake but made the trip to my ‘home lake’ of Erie a few times only to be turned back. Ohio needs to address the Lake Erie access issue, it’s not just ice access, boat launches and parking severely lack too.


----------

